# Hegene selbst gebaut



## Werbello (18. August 2004)

#: Hallo  Ihr glücklichen unter der Sonne#: 
ich suche nach Anleitungen zum Bauen von Hegenen für Maränen(Felchen, Renken). Wo erhält man günstig die Grundmaterialien?


----------



## rivercarp (18. August 2004)

*AW: Hegene selbst gebaut*

Hallo Werbello  hier 

                       Gr.Günter


----------



## Bienzli (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hegene selbst gebaut*

wollte auch schon mal ne hegene mit nymphen selber binden, doch ich war mir bewusst, dass es nicht lohnt. In der Schweiz bekommt man diese für 6 CHF.- das sind ca. 3.75 Euro

sonnige Grüsse aus der Schweiz

Adi


----------



## DinkDiver (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hegene selbst gebaut*

n Guter Link wurde ja schon genannt. 


> wollte auch schon mal ne hegene mit nymphen selber binden, doch ich war mir bewusst, dass es nicht lohnt. In der Schweiz bekommt man diese für 6 CHF.- das sind ca. 3.75 Euro


 
Die Aussage mag ja vll in der Schweiz stimmen. In Deutschland is die aber quatsch. 
Wenn man ernsthaft Renkenfischen will kommt man um selber binden kaum rum. Außer man hat genug Geld. Es mag schon sein das man in D auch Hegenen für 4 Euro bekommt. Diese haben dann stumpfe Haken, sind unsauber gebunden und und und. Die fangen zu gewissen Zeiten auch Fische allerdings sind sie professionellen Hegenen weit unterlegen.

Gute Hegenen bekommt man in D nicht unter 6 Euro die Regel sind eher 8 Euro und mehr. 
Bei einem Einstiegssortiment von 5 Hegenen sind dann schnell mal 30 Euro weg. Dieses will man ja auch immer weiter ausbaun und beim Schwimmerfischen kann man als Anfänger gern mal mit 1 bis 2 Hegenen Verlust Pro fischen rechnen Zwecks Abriss beim Wurf. 
Hinzu kommt noch das man mit gekauften Hegenen einfach eingeschränkt ist. Sollte sich z.B. eine bestimmte Farbe als ganz besonders fängig herausstellen kann man diese einfach selbst binden und sogar eine ganze Hegene aus einem Nymphenmuster binden. 

Ich bin der Meinung das sich die Entscheidung die Hegenen selbst zu binden innerhalb eines Jahres rentiert. 
Eine Grundausrüstung kostet etwa 50 Euro und das Geld gibt man ganz schnell auch für fertige Hegenen aus.


----------



## Bienzli (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hegene selbst gebaut*



DinkDiver schrieb:


> n Guter Link wurde ja schon genannt.
> 
> 
> Die Aussage mag ja vll in der Schweiz stimmen. In Deutschland is die aber quatsch.
> ...


 

kann sein, dass sie in deutschland einiges teurer sind, doch mein Händler setzt nur auf markenprodukte, die in der schweiz hergestellt werden und hab auch schon riese erfolge mit diesen gehabt. Ich bin mit den hegenen sehr zufrieden.


----------



## tom96 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hegene selbst gebaut*

Hallo zusammen,

 Ich hab mir vorgenommen im Winter ein paar Hegenen zu binden, war dann aber doch überrascht was einzelne Nymphen so kosten...

 Habt ihr einen Tip für mich wo man solche günstig bestellen kann?

 Viele Grüße,

 Thomas


----------

